# Thinking about ditching my smartphone



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 27, 2013)

My phone contract is up for renewal at the end of August, which has got me thinking.

I need the ability to pickup email and all the other smart stuff, but the battery life of phones is shit. If you use them at anything like their full potential you get a few hours use then you need to charge.

But a decent tablet will last all day. So, why not get a cheap as chips dumb phone for calls (with several days battery life) plus an ipad mini with a data only sim in it? 

As far as I can tell from a brief skim of prices this would almost certainly work out cheaper than getting a latest generation smartphone, plus I'd be able to use both all day long without having to worry about battery use.


Thoughts?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My phone contract is up for renewal at the end of August, which has got me thinking.
> 
> I need the ability to pickup email and all the other smart stuff, but the battery life of phones is shit. If you use them at anything like their full potential you get a few hours use then you need to charge.
> 
> ...


you can also carry spare batteries for the smart phone, they are cheap as chips


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 27, 2013)

marty21 said:


> you can also carry spare batteries for the smart phone, they are cheap as chips


Except for most new ones you can't.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 27, 2013)

It depends on how often you are likely to want to access smart features while actually on the go, like walking down the street, and also with one hand. No tablet is properly one hand operable.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 27, 2013)

And that's a faff I can't be arsed with tbh. Having to sort out charging multiple batteries on a tourbus or hotel room would be a pain in the arse.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2013)

Have a look at the ASUS Fonepad, it may be of interest.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 27, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It depends on how often you are likely to want to access smart features while actually on the go, like walking down the street, and also with one hand. No tablet is properly one hand operable.


I avoid walking wherever possible.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Have a look at the ASUS Fonepad, it may be of interest.


Interesting idea, but you'd look a right bellend making calls on it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Interesting idea, but you'd look a right bellend making calls on it



Good review 
www.theregister.co.uk/Print/2013/06/12/review_asus_fonepad_tablet_phone/

I agree you would look daft but just get yourself a pair of headphones with a microphone?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Good review
> www.theregister.co.uk/Print/2013/06/12/review_asus_fonepad_tablet_phone/
> 
> I agree you would look daft but just get yourself a pair of headphones with a microphone?


Not really practical IMO. I tend to use it a lot when rigging shows ("is the power light on yet" sort of calls to people backstage etc) so that's another plus for a small dumbphone.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> And that's a faff I can't be arsed with tbh. Having to sort out charging multiple batteries on a tourbus or hotel room would be a pain in the arse.


You could just charge up a load of them before you go out and then take along a little separate charger to recharge at your convenience. Being able to just carry around a couple of cheapo spare batteries in your pocket makes life a lot easier.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jul 27, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Interesting idea, but you'd look a right bellend making calls on it


 
blue tooth earpiece?


----------



## pesh (Jul 27, 2013)

I was hating the battery life of my Galaxy S3 so I recently bought one one of these for it

http://www.amazon.co.uk/warranty-Ze...8&qid=1374944423&sr=8-2&keywords=zerolemon+s3

It's not going to appeal to everyone, it makes the phone twice as thick and twice as heavy, although that is a massive bonus in my opinion, I didn't like the feel of the phone before, too light, to thin, to plasticy.

It now does between 3 to 4 days with average use and wifi and data left on, if you're careful with turning off wifi and data when they're not needed and you're not caining it you can get up to about a week off a charge.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Except for most new ones you can't.


ah - I'm just about to upgrade as well


----------



## Me76 (Jul 27, 2013)

Interesting thought. I don't really use my phone for calls at all. Texts and the other smart phone shit is what it is use for.  However, I can't stick a tablet it my back pocket.


----------



## Errol's son (Jul 27, 2013)

I am going to do just this.

I already have a cheap as chips Nokia for calls... and am looking to get a small tablet for email and other stuff... The Nokia is great as it lasts days, has two chips (important for me as I live in the middle of nowhere with limited mains power supply and poor cellular coverage) and even if one does lose it or get mugged in a dodgy bar it doesn't break the bank.

The tablet is more valuable but far more useful than any smartphone could ever be IMO. I can edit word and excel (and possibly Powerpoint?) docs, check emails and download the odd TV program. I don't need to carry it with me all the time so can dump it at home and just continue with the Nokia.

But a tablet is far easier to carry around and start using than my cumbersome laptop. The laptop will remain in the office and only travel on business trips that involve one or more overnights.

I'm just stuck as to whether I should buy the existing Nexus 7, wait for the version two, just get the Samsung 7" or wait for HTC's R7. I can't wait much longer so it will be the existing Nexus or the Samsung...


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2013)

There's a comprehensive review of small tablets in this month's PC Pro. The Fonepad emerges as the winner.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 27, 2013)

as you probably know bees, I've never done the smartphone thing largely for reasons you describe - my phone is for calls and texts, and the battery can last 2-3 days without charge, certainly won't run out in a single day of heavy use on site.

plus it's not the end of the world if I kill it by launching it off a roof (done it a few times and it still works), and it's small.

If I need the web I can use laptop in the van via 3g - tablet would be even simpler.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My phone contract is up for renewal at the end of August, which has got me thinking.
> 
> I need the ability to pickup email and all the other smart stuff, but the battery life of phones is shit. If you use them at anything like their full potential you get a few hours use then you need to charge.
> 
> ...



Yup had this thought myself a few times over the last year. The main problem I'd have is I HATE non qwerty keyboards...


. 2


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 27, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup had this thought myself a few times over the last year. The main problem I'd have is I HATE non qwerty keyboards...
> 
> 
> . 2


----------



## ChrisD (Jul 27, 2013)

I've been using a note2 for the last 8 months. Worked well until it suddenly wouldn't power on - so had to send off for repair under warranty and make do with old nokia for 12 days.  Nice to know that I only had £20 of phone in pocket (instead of £500) and missed twitter etc whilst taking a shit....but most of all I realised that I needed a qwerty keyboard for the amount of texts I send.
So if it wasn't for texting I'd def go down the route of two devices.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 28, 2013)

?


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> . 2


Can you get your iPhone to stop spamming this please? Ta.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 28, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The main problem I'd have is I HATE non qwerty keyboards...
> . 2


 
I've never been able to top the texting speed of nokia predictive text, honestly its the best calling/texting device ever designed. I often consider just getting a mini data tablet for most stuff and carrying the basic nokia for calls/text. The only problem is having to swap the sim around all the time.


----------



## gabi (Jul 28, 2013)

I never use phone anyway. I switched to wifi iPod only a few years ago and recently iPad. No idea why people pay 30 quid a month for a phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Can you get your iPhone to stop spamming this please? Ta.


 
Nothing can be done about it I'm afraid ask Fridgemagnet...

<spam ad removed>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nothing can be done about it I'm afraid ask Fridgemagnet...
> 
> <spam ad removed>


 

Someone said in another thread that if you turn signatures on and off again in tapatalk that fixes it.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nothing can be done about it I'm afraid ask Fridgemagnet...


Use a browser.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 30, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nothing can be done about it I'm afraid ask Fridgemagnet...
> 
> <spam ad removed>


I've already posted twice how to stop it!


----------



## miss direct (Jul 30, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My phone contract is up for renewal at the end of August, which has got me thinking.
> 
> I need the ability to pickup email and all the other smart stuff, but the battery life of phones is shit. If you use them at anything like their full potential you get a few hours use then you need to charge.
> 
> ...


 

I have an old style phone with no internet, camera or anything as my actual phone. It can last up to a week on one charge and I don't feel nervous taking it out when drinking. I have an iphone which has no SIM card that I just use for wi-fi/music/games. It works for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I've already posted twice how to stop it!


 
There isn't any forums I'm on that allow your solution to work!


<spam ad removed>


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> There isn't any forums I'm on that allow your solution to work!


Why are you using tapatalk on an ipad


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 30, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> There isn't any forums I'm on that allow your solution to work!


So join one. You don't even have to post.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 30, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> There isn't any forums I'm on that allow your solution to work!


 
Just join StraightDope or something for 5 minutes then. Or you could edit your posts?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2013)

I will not have smart phones in the house. I feel threatened by them.

Sent from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2013)

gabi said:


> I never use phone anyway. I switched to wifi iPod only a few years ago and recently iPad. No idea why people pay 30 quid a month for a phone.


because they want to ?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 8, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It depends on how often you are likely to want to access smart features while actually on the go, like walking down the street, and also with one hand. No tablet is properly one hand operable.


 
That might be a good thing. I know that with my texting while walking down the street, it's only a matter of time till I'm hit by a bus.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Just join StraightDope or something for 5 minutes then. Or you could edit your posts?



Yeah I ain't joining any forum and giving my details out or spending my life editing my posts, life's far too short.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapafuckery


----------



## mauvais (Aug 12, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I need the ability to pickup email and all the other smart stuff, but the battery life of phones is shit. If you use them at anything like their full potential you get a few hours use then you need to charge.


So don't. The baseline power consumption of a smartphone - what it uses when just idle on the cellular network, doing nothing else - is pretty good. Turn everything off, don't use the screen, and something like an S3 will last days, if not weeks. It's what you make of it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2013)

mauvais said:


> So don't. The baseline power consumption of a smartphone - what it uses when just idle on the cellular network, doing nothing else - is pretty good. Turn everything off, don't use the screen, and something like an S3 will last days, if not weeks. It's what you make of it.


So, you can have a smartphone that lasts for days, if only you don't use anything on it.

Genius.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 12, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, you can have a smartphone that lasts for days, if only you don't use anything on it.
> 
> Genius.


Or you can revert to an old or basic phone, whose battery technology is quite possibly worse, and be unable to do stuff on it should the need arise.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2013)

mauvais said:


> Or you can revert to an old or basic phone, whose battery technology is quite possibly worse, and be unable to do stuff on it should the need arise.


Or I could do what suggested in the op, combine a small tablet and a dumb phone. I still think this is the best way forward given what's available at the moment. Smartphone batteries just aren't up to the job.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 12, 2013)

A lithium ion battery is a lithium ion battery. In a dumb phone, they last for days and days. I think your plan makes sense. Get a phone that's a little bit smarter than a true brick though, so you can at least pick up email in a pinch.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 12, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Or I could do what suggested in the op, combine a small tablet and a dumb phone. I still think this is the best way forward given what's available at the moment. Smartphone batteries just aren't up to the job.


Messrs. National & West,

I like to splash my cash on a wide variety of finery, from top hats to monocles, caviar to lightly smoked orphan flesh. However when furiously spending at full potential, I find one's balance simply does not last. It certainly appears to me that your bank's money simply isn't up to the job.

Yours etcetera,

...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2013)

Errrr, yeah.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 12, 2013)

My perfect solution would be to have the phone SIM in a device completely separate from the phone. Maybe you have it clipped to your belt or handbag or hung round your neck (medallion man!). Either the device would handle all phone and data connections with the phone company or authenticate your devices, and you could pair it with smartphones, tablets, and ordinary phones as your needs dictate. And, attached to a belt or handbag, it could have a nice long aerial.


----------



## zenie (Aug 23, 2013)

In a quandary about all of this right now. 

Think I might be finally done with RIM as I just keep killing blackberrys, the latest one (bold 9900) I used for 5 days til it turned into a brick, also had a 9790 but that crashedcontinuously. Gone back to a bold 9700 but it's forever doing the spinning clock or crashing and losing time so I have to do a battery out restart. 

Have an ipad but none of the BB's I can use (curve 9300, bold 9700) allow tethering, so have to find wifi to use. 

Part of my job means phones get wet/trashed so a case is wise, I thought I might just get a phone that is really basic but solid, no data plan, and get a little mi-fi so I can get emails on my ipad? I'm in contract with O2 til January for my phone....


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree, the battery issues on smarter phones is beyond infuriating but, I couldn't deal with not having the internet (fast) in the palm of my hand at all times anymore, it would drive me crazy. 
How would I know who that actor was in, you know, that film with someone's dad and a dog? 

If I was going to do the shitty phone thing to get round the battery issue, I'd do that and the phone pad, coz at least you can take the phone pad around with you more easily than a tablet.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I agree, the battery issues on smarter phones is beyond infuriating but, I couldn't deal with not having the internet (fast) in the palm of my hand at all times anymore, it would drive me crazy.


 
Well, my plan as it is at the moment is to have an iPad mini or similar and a dumbphone with me when out and about, so I could still cover any actor knowledge related emergencies


----------



## zenie (Aug 24, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I agree, the battery issues on smarter phones is beyond infuriating but, I couldn't deal with not having the internet (fast) in the palm of my hand at all times anymore, it would drive me crazy.
> How would I know who that actor was in, you know, that film with someone's dad and a dog?
> 
> If I was going to do the shitty phone thing to get round the battery issue, I'd do that and the phone pad, coz at least you can take the phone pad around with you more easily than a tablet.



Ikwym


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 24, 2013)

Quartz said:


> My perfect solution would be to have the phone SIM in a device completely separate from the phone. Maybe you have it clipped to your belt or handbag or hung round your neck (medallion man!). Either the device would handle all phone and data connections with the phone company or authenticate your devices, and you could pair it with smartphones, tablets, and ordinary phones as your needs dictate. And, attached to a belt or handbag, it could have a nice long aerial.


 

I've wanted this for a long time! I like my note most of the time and use it a lot to tether, but there are also plenty of times I'd like just to grab a dumb phone without the faff of changing sims and using adapters.


----------

